# registration with personal body, board and council south africa



## mayakshi (Sep 22, 2014)

hi Guys,

could you help me with the below information please.

what is the processing time of registration with personal body, board and council south africa?

Many Thanks,
May


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

mayakshi said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> could you help me with the below information please.
> 
> ...


This depends entirely on which professional body you are registering with. Some are free and take one day, others are expensive and require a portfolio of work to be submitted, etc.


----------



## mayakshi (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for your prompt response...


----------

